# coyote bounty for iron and washington county



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

does anybody know if there is a bounty for iron and washington county on coyotes and how much? if so who do you contact? it seems hard to find any info on this.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not able to find anything either. I don't remember anything ever being down there. I only remember Tooele and a few others up north. This is the only somewhat related hit I was able to find in my search. http://deseretnews.com/article/1,5143,650225605,00.html :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Check with the courthouse. Garfield county has you bring in a pair of ears to the courthouse. They pay $25


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I am not able to find anything either. I don't remember anything ever being down there. I only remember Tooele and a few others up north. This is the only somewhat related hit I was able to find in my search. http://deseretnews.com/article/1,5143,650225605,00.html :mrgreen:


That kind of bounty I can live WITHOUT. What an IDIOT. Geez. :shock: -)O(-


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

In washington co call [ noland gardner]. Here's his #cell 680-0893 work 703-0896 home 673-6364   I think its 22.00 for a par of ears.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the info!!


----------

